# Yellow fever jab in Sharjah?



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

I need to have a yellow fever shot. I've called a few places in Sharjah where I live but drawn a blank. Does anyone know where I can get a shot in Sharjah? Or Dubai?

Many thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Maktoum Hospital used to do it. Try Emirates, Medcare and Al Zahra Hospitals. It could just be there is a shortage of the vaccine at the moment. These are all in Dubai but there is an Al Zahra in Sharjah but I think they mainly do surgery there.


----------

